# Australia sees fall in applications for skilled migration 457 visas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Employer demand for the temporary skilled migration subclass 457 visas, one of the most popular routes for employing overseas workers, has decreased in the last six months, new data reveals. From July to November 2012, the number of applications fell by 4%, while the number of visas approved also fell by 12% over the same [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia sees fall in applications for skilled migration 457 visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

